# Red record light very dim



## sgreen0 (Sep 4, 2005)

I recently got a new Edge, and I'm generally happy.
However, though the green power light is quite bright, the red recording light is really dim. (The amber light is fine).
Any ideas about this?
Stephen


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

sgreen0 said:


> I recently got a new Edge, and I'm generally happy.
> However, though the green power light is quite bright, the red recording light is really dim. (The amber light is fine).
> Any ideas about this?
> Stephen


Same here&#8230;I was alarmed at first, thinking the TiVo wasn't recording!


----------



## sgreen0 (Sep 4, 2005)

No explanation from anyone?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

If like the older Tivo units there's an LED on the mainboard and they use a plastic light tube to get it to the front panel, I'd open it and check the light tube


----------

